# INIZ - KVM Launch in NL - AMS/NYC/LA [EU/US] Specials



## Patrick (Sep 15, 2013)

*INIZ* is the ultimate destination providing top quality VPS hosting services. At a affordable budget and customers in mind our VPS hosting services is the best solution with complete control and root access.

 
We are a rapidly growing business with our own hardware in US, utilising enterprise disks, SuperMicro servers and LSI RAID technology. We operate our own AS for NL, (AS62599) and have our direct allocation as a official ARIN member for IP Space within US. 
 
-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-
*Customers Always Right!*
-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-
http://www.shopperap...views/iniz.com/
http://vpsboard.com/....5-days-oh-god/
http://www.webhostin....7&postcount=20
 
-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-
*All plans include*
-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-
- 5 Day Money Back Guarantee - First order only
- Enterprise Hardware
- Hardware RAID10 w/ BBU/CacheVault caching
- Full root access
- Free & Instant Setup
- 1 Dedicated IPv4
- IPv6 Available In All Locations - Submit Ticket
- TUN/TAP/PPP Options

-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-
*KVM Launch Specials - Amsterdam, NL*
-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-

We will not be supporting Windows so please do not request it.

Available Templates & ISOs: http://my.iniz.com/knowledgebase/16/KVM-ISOs-and-Templates.html

_We can upload custom ISOs on request, submit ticket to sales before ordering to confirm._

1 vCore @ 3.50GHz

128MB RAM / 128MB SWAP

20GB RAID10

500GB OUTBOUND

5 IPv6 / 1 IPv4

$15.50/YEAR

*ORDER NOW*

2 vCores @ 3.50GHz

512MB RAM / 256MB SWAP

50GB RAID10

1TB OUTBOUND

5 IPv6 / 1 IPv4

$4.65/Mo

*ORDER NOW*

3 vCores @ 3.50GHz

1024MB RAM / 512MB SWAP

100GB RAID10

2TB OUTBOUND

5 IPv6 / 1 IPv4

$9.30/Mo

*ORDER NOW*


 
-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-
*OpenVZ Specials*
-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-
 
*OFFER FOR AMSTERDAM ONLY*

*NOW IN **AMSTERDAM, **NYC & LA - UNMETERED INBOUND*

1 vCore  - 64MB RAM / 64MB SWAP - 10GB RAID10 - 250GB OUTBOUND - $7.75/YEAR - *ORDER NOW*

---------   ---------   ---------   ---------   ---------   ---------   ---------   ---------   ---------   ---------   ---------

2 vCores - 256MB RAM / 256MB SWAP - 25GB RAID10 - 500GB OUTBOUND - $15.50/YEAR -*ORDER NOW*

---------   ---------   ---------   ---------   ---------   ---------   ---------   ---------   ---------   ---------   ---------
4 vCores - 2GB RAM / 1GB SWAP - 100GB RAID10 - 2TB OUTBOUND - $41.08/YEAR - *ORDER NOW*
 
*Want something custom? We'll do most things! We have more than enough IP Space & Capacity!*

-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-
*Standard Specials*
-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-
Need More RAM? Check out our OpenVZ.IO Brand: http://openvz.io
 
*OpenVZ.IO – IO4G*
3 vCPU Cores
4096MB RAM
75GB Disk
1TB Outgoing BW
*UNMETERED Incoming BW*
Coupon: “OPENVZIO“
$6.97/Mo - *ORDER NOW*
New York / Los Angeles / Amsterdam.
 
*NL-SSD-1024*
4 vCPU Cores
1024MB RAM
1024MB vSwap
30GB SSD Diskspace
1TB Outgoing BW
*UNMETERED Incoming BW*
$6.82/Mo - *ORDER NOW*
Amsterdam, Netherlands.

-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-
*Datacenter & Looking Glass*
-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-
Atlantic Metro - 325 Hudson St. - New York, NY (USA) - http://nyc-us.lg.iniz.com
Quadranet - 530 W 6th Street - Los Angeles, CA (USA) - http://la-us.lg.iniz.com
NForce - Databarn - Amsterdam, NL (EU) - http://ams-nl.lg.iniz.com


----------



## Reece-DM (Sep 16, 2013)

Nice one Patrick


----------



## switsys (Sep 16, 2013)

Its been hard to resist your offers, and now with KVM I couldn't hold out any longer :lol:


----------



## Amitz (Sep 16, 2013)

I am very happy with my SSD-NL OpenVZ that I have with Iniz. KVM is very nice indeed - Are you planning to do some SSD-KVMs too?


----------



## Patrick (Sep 16, 2013)

Amitz said:


> I am very happy with my SSD-NL OpenVZ that I have with Iniz. KVM is very nice indeed - Are you planning to do some SSD-KVMs too?


We're currently trialing out demand for KVM VPSs and if these sell well then definitely we'll have SSD KVMs in NL in the near future

For anyone interested, node specs of KVM:

E3-1270v2

32GB RAM

4 x 4TB

HW RAID10 + 512MB Flash Cache

2 x 1Gbps Bonded - Active Failover/Mode4


----------



## nunim (Sep 18, 2013)

KVM is only in NL?  Are you using CC for your LA location?


----------



## Patrick (Sep 18, 2013)

nunim said:


> KVM is only in NL?  Are you using CC for your LA location?


Yes only NL.

and no.


----------



## Nyr (Sep 20, 2013)

Would you be willing to change the country of a single /32 in Amsterdam?

Please note that I am only interested in one of the 64 MB boxes and I obviously would be ok with paying a fee for that or even paying years in advance.


----------



## Patrick (Sep 21, 2013)

Nyr said:


> Would you be willing to change the country of a single /32 in Amsterdam?
> 
> Please note that I am only interested in one of the 64 MB boxes and I obviously would be ok with paying a fee for that or even paying years in advance.


That's not possible unfortuantely


----------

